# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Big Black wolf Dream

## sonibvc

I need some help interpreting my "black wolf" dream.  The wolf had no place in my dream because nothing in recent days, weeks or even months led me to think about wolves. I just need a little help but please do not copy past canned explanation which I myself already read on the internet (checkout all links in the first 9 pages when googled "dream big black wolf".

The dream is that I am on a motorcycle and have stopped it in the middle of a country side road.  I see a black wolf to the side of the road staring at me.  I notice he has long black fur which is obviously very well taken care of..like groomed everyday - its nice, healthy and shiny.  I am not afraid of the animal..I am fascinated by  the beauty of its fur.  The wolf attacks me but I feel no fear..I roar the engine and the wolf retreats, then he attacks again and I roar the engine again he retreats.  I repulse all his attacks in that manner.  It is important to note that I feel no fear (I am not the bravest person out there so this is kind of strange to me).  I then decide to turn my bike around and just go and leave the wolf behind.  But I see that if I do that he will catch up with me and attack me from behind by the time my bike has gathered up enough speed.  Suddenly I notice that there is a burning torch next to me. So I pick it up and hold it against the wolf who is already jumping on me.  He retreats obviously scarred by the flaming torch but not as much I imagined because he tries to jump on me again. We have a brief physical fight where I grab his jaws and feel that I can easily split them and kill the wolf.  I don't do it - not sure why not but it is not out of fear or lack of strength. Somehow I start the bike and the wolf starts chasing me.  Every time I look back he so close to catching me that it is a wonder he has not done it yet.  Still, I do not care and just look forward somehow feeling that this "threat" can be easily ignored.  I get home, quickly go in hoping to leave the wolf outside but he enters my home before the door closes. By this time I already treat the wolf as a pestering nuisance - a fruit fly that has been around my head for a few minutes.  I go to my bed and lie down to sleep because I do not believe the wolf is capable of doing anything serious. My 5 year son is sleeping on the same bed as me (in the dream and in reality). As I am drifting away, he wakes up and says "There is a wolf next to our bed!" I want to ignore his comment but then I think that maybe this wolf is no danger to me but could be a danger to a 5 year old boy and I cant take a chance with that so I stand up from the bed to face the wolf.  Thats when I wake up.

----------


## Scionox

_*Moved to Dream Interpretation*_

----------


## JoannaB

I think just like the wolf, maybe there is something that is both attractive and repulsive to you. Something that you feel you should fight, but you think that maybe it is no use to do so after all because it is just a nuisance and it is already inside (an internal issue - maybe something on your mind or in your family?). You think this issue may harm your child but not you: maybe it is a bad habbit you have that you can see could harm your child even though you previously thought that it was not important?

Of course, if this does not sound right, feel free to disregard.

----------

